# Medical Cannabis for IBS in Illinois



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

On October 7, 2015 the Illinois Medical Cannabis Advisory Board voted to recommended IBS be a qualifying condition for the Compassionate Use of Medical Cannabis program. As a result, IBS and 7 other conditions are pending approval by the Governor and the Illinois Director of Public Health.

Petition to support this use:

https://www.change.org/p/bruce-rauner-pass-the-approved-medical-conditions-for-illinois-medical-cannabis-program-patients

Source: Medical Cannabis Alliance of Illinois


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

That's great news. Looks like we are headed in right direction in my opinion.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Now, if we could AT LEAST be able to receive the hemp cbd extract in all countries for now, let alone grow it EVERYWHERE for sure. Too many regulations grouping it with marijuana in the laws, when it is non-psychoactive.


----------

